# Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation



## DaBlackSheep (31. Juli 2015)

*Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war mir ehrlich nicht sicher, wo ich das hier posten sollte, also habe ich es vorsichtshalber einfach hier rein geschrieben.

Also ich komme dann mal direkt zu meinem Problem.
Derzeit mache ich eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration.
Als Bonus haben wir einen Lehrgang zur CCNA Zertifizierung von Cisco erhalten.
Eigentlich fühlte ich mich ziemlich sicher und bin letzte Woche Donnerstag in die Prüfung gegangen.
Fazit: CCNA failed...

Ich konnte mir einfach manche Befehle nicht mehr in Erinnerung bringen.
Der Kurs ging über zwei Monate und das ganze Zeug von Anfang war nur noch sehr Lückenhaft vorhanden.
Vor allem im "Routing & Switching" habe ich ordentlich verkackt - zwei von drei Labs habe ich auch daneben gehauen.
Bei dem einen ging es um EIGRP und beim anderen ging es darum ACL's einzurichten.

Gerade bei den Labs habe ich mich sehr schwer getan, weil die Befehle nicht mehr im Kopf waren.


Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr gelernt, hatte es nun mit folgenden Dingen versucht:
- Karteikarten
- Prüfungssimulationen
- Packet Tracer
- CCNA Guid in englisch und deutsch
- gelesen und gepaukt bis ich Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe

Ich gedenke dir Prüfung in den nächsten Wochen zu wiederholen, auch wenn sie nicht relevant für die Umschulung ist.
Es geht einfach um meinen Ego - zudem habe ich Angst, dass mir dasselbe bei der LPIC und der Windows Server Zertifizierung passiert.

Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps, wie man die Sachen besser in den Kopf bekommt und vor allem so, dass die dort auch noch längere Zeit verfügbar sind?

Für Tipps bin ich dankbar


----------



## OutOfMemory (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*

Hi, ist schon was länger her. Bei uns lief das meine ich aber auch wesentlich länger als 2 Monate. Liegt ggf. an der Umschulung. Hatte die vollen 3 Jahre Ausbildung gemacht. Andere Lernmethoden fallen mir da auch nicht mehr ein. Alternativ die ganzen Antworten auswendig lernen. Die Tests konnte man sich meine ich so im Internet anschauen mit den jeweiligen Lösungen.


----------



## Imperat0r (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*

Für meine Prüfung zum Anwendungsentwickler vor einem Jahr musste ich auch sehr viel lernen. 

Zuhause zu lernen viel mir schon immer schwer, da ich immer abgelenkt war und mich nicht gut konzentrieren konnte.
Deswegen habe ich mir andere Plätze zum Lernen gesucht z.B die Bibliothek, ein Cafe oder wenn das Wetter es zugelassen hat draußen im Park.

Dazu habe ich nie alleine gelernt, sondern immer mit 1-2 weiteren Leuten. Dies hat mir auch enorm geholfen. Wir haben uns immer gegenseitig abgefragt
und wenn Probleme auftraten diese zusammen gelöst und besprochen.

PS: Ich sehe, dass du aus Essen kommst. Bei dem Wetter ist der Gruga Park perfekt zum lernen, falls es dir was sagt


----------



## DKK007 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*

Läuft die Prüfung eher praktisch ab, oder musst du beschreiben wie du z.B. AccessControlListen einrichtest?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Läuft die Prüfung eher praktisch ab, oder musst du beschreiben wie du z.B. AccessControlListen einrichtest?



52 Fragen als Multiple Choice  und 3 Labs.
Eine von diesen Labs bezog sich auf ACL.

Labs = Praktischer Teil in der ein Netzwerk simuliert wird.


@Imperat0r: Klar - Gruga sagt mir was (obwohl ich kein geborener Essener bin) - ich werde das mal versuchen.
Bezüglich Material, ich habe ja VCE Dateien mit dem kompletten Fragen Pool (glaub um die 600 Fragen insgesamt) gebüffelt.
Nur den habe ich sehr spät bekommen und musste dann auch tausend Tricks anwenden um die abzuspielen.
(VCE Player gibt's ja nur im monatlichen Abo und das muss ich selbst zahlen.)

Tut von tut9.com usw. habe ich auch gelesen - aber das ist echt verdammt viel Stoff.


Edit:
Das Lab bezüglich ACL war genau das hier:
CCNA Access List Control (ACL) Simulation


----------



## S754 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*

Hmm, also der Packet Tracer und ein bisschen die Unterlagen lesen sollte eigentlich reichen , so schwer find ich CCNA jetzt nicht 
Vielleicht mal bei der Prüfung & beim Lernen Traubenzucker für die Konzentration ausprobieren


----------



## DaBlackSheep (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*



S754 schrieb:


> Hmm, also der Packet Tracer und ein bisschen die Unterlagen lesen sollte eigentlich reichen , so schwer find ich CCNA jetzt nicht
> Vielleicht mal bei der Prüfung & beim Lernen Traubenzucker für die Konzentration ausprobieren



Wie gesagt, das Wissen war teilweise weg - nervös war ich nicht mal.
Traubenzucker könnte ich mal probieren - habe ich noch nie ausprobiert.


Ich bzw. unsere Tuppe ist mit dem Dozenten der uns da was beibringen sollte,
allerdings auch unzufrieden, aber ich denke, dass da doch einiges an mir liegt.

Zumindest spiegelt da die QM Umfrage zum Kurs wieder.

Kleine Info zur Quote:
Von 9 Schülern haben 2 bestanden -.-


----------



## S754 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Kleine Info zur Quote:
> Von 9 Schülern haben 2 bestanden -.-



Dann macht der Lehrer definitiv etwas falsch.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (1. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*



S754 schrieb:


> Dann macht der Lehrer definitiv etwas falsch.



Gut, dann sind wir vielleicht doch nicht so dumm - wie es uns vorgeworfen wurde . . .


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*

Da fehlt uns natürlich die Relation zu den anderen Klassen/Jahrgängen um die Leistung zu beurteilen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (6. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*

Dazu bekomme ich dann leider auch keine Informationen.
Mit dem Dozenten scheint der TÜV Nord nur total ins Klo gegriffen zu haben,
die Umschüler Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung waren mit dem wohl auch nicht ganz zufrieden.

Ich durfte mir übrigens anhören, dass ich absichtlich durch die Prüfung gefallen wäre,
um ihm zu schaden - Bin ich jetzt bei GZSZ? 
(So gern hab ich den nun auch nicht)

Jetzt habe ich erstmal meine letzte Ferienwoche un nächste Woche geht es bei einem anderen Dozenten mit
MySQL Administration weiter - das ist schon mal entspannender - ich mag SQL.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich erstmal meine letzte Ferienwoche un nächste Woche geht es bei einem anderen Dozenten mit
> MySQL Administration weiter - das ist schon mal entspannender - ich mag SQL.



SQL ist aufjedenfall leichter als die ganze CCNA Geschichte


----------



## DaBlackSheep (6. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir schon öfter die Frage gestellt ob ich nicht lieber Anwendungsentwicklung mache. ^^


----------



## Imperat0r (6. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir schon öfter die Frage gestellt ob ich nicht lieber Anwendungsentwicklung mache. ^^



Liegt dir das Programmieren mehr? 
Für mich war Programmieren überhaupt nichts und ich bin dann auf Systemadministration umgestiegen.

Allerdings sind beide Bereiche nicht leicht und können sehr komplex sein


----------



## DaBlackSheep (6. August 2015)

*AW: Tipps für's lernen gesucht - CCNA Zertifikation*

Du wirst mich auslachen, meine momentanen Probleme liegen im Subnetting und dem merken der Netzklassen.
Bei programmieren habe ich zumindest die Geduld, aber den ganzen Tag an eine Rechner sitzen und den kleinen
Fehler im Code zu suchen, der das Programm behindert (nur so als Beispiel), das ist dann auch nichts.

Jetzt tut sich erst mal das Problem auf - Wo mache ich meine 6 Monate Praktikum? 
(Am besten noch in einen Betrieb der mich nach der Umschulung übernimmt)


----------

